# NTSC to PAL converter



## aboli (Dec 21, 2010)

hello there,

does anybody know where I can find NTSC to PAL converter for TVs in Dubai??!!

I bought mt TV in USA and brought it here with me. my cable provider is DU, it used to be fine until they changed their cable box to the new ones that they have, and that cable box require a PAL tv, that's why now my tv shows in black/white. 

anybody can help me to give me a location in Dubai where I can find the converter for NTSC system to PAL appreciate it!!

regards,


----------



## aboli (Dec 21, 2010)

any suggestion or advice for where can find the converter from in Dubai?!?!

thanks,


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

We brought our t.v. from Canada and so had the same problem you are experiencing now. After searching high and low, we found what seems to be the only electronics store that carry these converters in Deira; there is a large electronics area in Deira. HOWEVER! It didn't work! So we ended up buying a new t.v. 

So really ;-(, I have no answer to your query, as I don't know where to get a converter that works. But I responded anyway so you don't feel snubbed ;-). 





aboli said:


> any suggestion or advice for where can find the converter from in Dubai?!?!
> 
> thanks,


----------



## aboli (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks for your post!
can you tell me at least where was that store in Deira??! thanks again



Loladada said:


> We brought our t.v. from Canada and so had the same problem you are experiencing now. After searching high and low, we found what seems to be the only electronics store that carry these converters in Deira; there is a large electronics area in Deira. HOWEVER! It didn't work! So we ended up buying a new t.v.
> 
> So really ;-(, I have no answer to your query, as I don't know where to get a converter that works. But I responded anyway so you don't feel snubbed ;-).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aboli said:


> any suggestion or advice for where can find the converter from in Dubai?!?!
> 
> thanks,


You are likely to get a better response if you can wait more than eight minutes for posters to respond. People pop in and out over the course of several days, so be patient and I am sure you'll get a response.
-


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Hubbybi said he wouldn't know how to find/give instructions how to get to the electronics area in Deira. We don't remember the name of the store either. Although, once there, he'd be able to pinpoint the store ;-). 

So, here is what I did for you , looked up the list of the electronics store in Deira from the Explorer book. Can give them a call and ask directions yourself. Goodluck!

Al Sayegh 04 227 4142
Viking Electronics 04 223 8167
Mohd Hareb 04 269 1575


----------



## aboli (Dec 21, 2010)

Loladada said:


> Hubbybi said he wouldn't know how to find/give instructions how to get to the electronics area in Deira. We don't remember the name of the store either. Although, once there, he'd be able to pinpoint the store ;-).
> 
> So, here is what I did for you , looked up the list of the electronics store in Deira from the Explorer book. Can give them a call and ask directions yourself. Goodluck!
> 
> ...



wow I was searching google for this converter today again, it gives me this forum which I totally forgot about it... thanks for your answer!! I will go ahead and call them tomorrow and see if I get any result! I will let you know then...
but anyway, if anybody else knows somewhere that had works for them please let me know!! mt TV is 55" Samsung HD Plasma, and I don't like to put this into my garage and go spend another few grands on a new TV.
so i hope it will work!!

regards,


----------



## paulwallett (Sep 25, 2010)

*Pal to NTSC*

Hi , I noticed your thread and wondered if you ever found one, I just moved to Dubai and have the same issue.

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

paulwallett said:


> Hi , I noticed your thread and wondered if you ever found one, I just moved to Dubai and have the same issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


You are from the UK and your TV is NTSC? I thought the UK was PAL, has that changed?

I would think the more well known electronic stores may be a better bet for finding a converter that works, i.e. Sharaf or Plug Ins. Failing that, could you order one online?


----------



## paulwallett (Sep 25, 2010)

nola said:


> You are from the UK and your TV is NTSC? I thought the UK was PAL, has that changed?
> 
> I would think the more well known electronic stores may be a better bet for finding a converter that works, i.e. Sharaf or Plug Ins. Failing that, could you order one online?


Hi, No i moved from USA after 6 years so have USA tvs I brought with me. I know I can buy this overseas just would be easier if there was a place in Dubai.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

paulwallett said:


> Hi, No i moved from USA after 6 years so have USA tvs I brought with me. I know I can buy this overseas just would be easier if there was a place in Dubai.


Yes, it would. Sorry I don't know of anywhere specific, but I'm going to Plug Ins later today so if I remember I'll ask them. Wonder if the OP had any success? Maybe she will see this and respond


----------



## paulwallett (Sep 25, 2010)

nola said:


> Yes, it would. Sorry I don't know of anywhere specific, but I'm going to Plug Ins later today so if I remember I'll ask them. Wonder if the OP had any success? Maybe she will see this and respond


Thanks that would be great help, we went to loads of stores on Naif street last night and they just told us go to the next store, i emailed a company in the states that do them and asked if they could ship to Dubai.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

paulwallett said:


> Thanks that would be great help, we went to loads of stores on Naif street last night and they just told us go to the next store, i emailed a company in the states that do them and asked if they could ship to Dubai.


which company in the states are you talking of? I am thinking of getting the Atlona AT-HD560 since i am in a similar situation


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

You can check in Sharjah Industrial Area (J & P Interchange) there are so many shops importing there stuff from the US & Canada, they may have the NTSC to PAL converter.

Unfortunately I'm stuck in the duty (Empty Quarter) otherwise I would asked for you.
Hopefully, I will get my off days next Sunday and I'm used to go there so I will try to ask for you if I remembered ( honestly)

Regards,


----------



## paulwallett (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been in touch with Atlona direct and they can ship to Dubai and also one other company based in Chicago and also state they can ship, so i am waiting on a quote for three units from each company , would like the Atlona units as they seem to be the best but might be more pricey.

It was my sons birthday at the weekend and his new PS3 doesnt work :-( so need to get one asap.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Do you really need one if we are connecting an LCD TV through HDMI cables?????


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> Do you really need one if we are connecting an LCD TV through HDMI cables?????


yes, you still do


----------

